# Litchfield stage 5 makes 771bhp on v-power



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Just in case anyone wanted to know. I managed a trip to the dyno today to surrey rolling road's dyno dynamics rollers.

The car managed 771 bhp running on v-power. Boost just clipped 1.5 bar but I did tell Iain to run the car slightly harder than normal. He typically runs 1.47 bar at the top.

Torque peaked at just over 700 lbft at 5400 rpm. Not low down enough for me to worry about.

There are a few more stages planned, but the end of the tuning slide is in sight for me and it will involve a few AMS and yet to be Litchfield products.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Very impressive mate  Have you got a graph to go with it? This is all on an unopened engine right? Very tempted to do something like this :bowdown1:


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Why oh why did you have to make that public knowledge! I now HAVE to have Stage 5.

Well done to you and Litchfield. Awesome power from in an awesome car. If you ever want to do stg 4 V stg 5 comparison, let me know ;-).


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Nice result Adam. Are you saying that, at that engine speed, you should not need to worry about bending rods? So only a concern if you are seeing well over 600 lower down the rev range? I hadn't appreciated that.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I suppose I am saying that.

At low engine speed the time per revolution in which the rod must resist the bending load is shorter.

When torque is excessive, it tends to be the low down high output levels that bend the rods.

That said, I expect to change them, but nothing more. This is something Iain can do if desired with his own spec of rods that I find very interesting.

Saving that for the next wave of modifications.

Willgts, where are you based? Herts is a big place but I work there everyday!

The car is monstrous on the road, but even at >700 lbft I'm not too concerned about longevity as I don't drive it at that output often. Most people are happier at 600-650.

Mine plateaus at 600 exactly at 3700rpm, then holds that until 4100. It then steadily climbs to a peak of 710 at 5400.

I'll scan the graph and post it when I can.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Great results, bet it's fun to drive(in the dry  )


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's also fun in the wet.

The MPSS really are good!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Was mostly gobsmacked by the fact it was V-power.

It's now making more at the wheels than it did on the stage 4 at the flywheel.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

On the graph how is the intake temp colder than the air temp? Any idea where the probes were placed?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Was mostly gobsmacked by the fact it was V-power.


V-power is good for huge bhp, i made 1132 at the hubs with V-power on my supra.


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

Adam, seriously considering going the modding/Litchfield route but the only apprehension I have is that the GTR is so well sorted already will I sacrifice a part of the original package that I will miss or some new aspect may be an irritant.

So apart from the extra g force have you noticed any niggles in driveability, noise, vibration, diesel soot cloud, MFD functions not working eg MPG, warning lights, having to plug the laptop in a lot, temps rising too quickly or basically anything that makes you think I'm in a modded car rather than an OEM car or any negative aspect compared to the standard car that you can think of?

Thanks for any feedback,

M.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

fantastic result well done fella


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> It's also fun in the wet.
> 
> The MPSS really are good!


F**K me thats awesome Adam, I have just been convinced to go for Stage 5 ! No wonder it feels a lots faster than stage 4 thats an additional 165 bhp over what you were making !!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Great result! Bet that's a load of fun to drive!


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Waw! fantastic Adam, impressive result


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

So this engine is still stock rods and pistons,thats a lot of torque :nervous:


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Hope the clutch basket was upgraded as well...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Lots of questions to answer, a lot are addressed in my modification thread in the projects forum, feel free to pm me and maybe we can have a chat on the phone easier that way.

I can only guess the iat is due to a wind chill effect from the fans.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Great result Adam, like the way it holds nearly 600lbft to the redline. You could go for 600lbft flat with those turbos.

Re the 2C difference, I've always seen this at Surrey Rolling Road.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Nope, clutch basket is stock. Not worried about it as not launching.

Iain doesn't seem to think I have anything to be concerned about given the number of stage 5s he has done.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

nice 1 adam


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> Willgts, where are you based? Herts is a big place but I work there every day.



I live in Datchworth but work in Welwyn Garden City. Would be great to meet up and compare notes. Off to the ring this weekend but free otherwise.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

awesome result!! Congrats... bet you are happy with that!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Just need to Vbox results now to see what effect that has in the real world.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

This has bent rods written all over it, I wouldn't be comfortable running that after all the threads on NAGTROC documenting them.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

robsm said:


> This has bent rods written all over it, I wouldn't be comfortable running that after all the threads on NAGTROC documenting them.


Only if you use it at that torque all the time across the range. 700lbft at lower revs would be a concern, but it comes in hard later and crucially doesn't get used much!

My car has 3600 miles on it in total.

I'd be surprised if it gets more than 6 full bore runs before it goes back for a rod upgrade anyway.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yet Iain has done a number of these conversions, which have covered a fair few hard miles and no issues have shown themselves.

Not going into the higher torque figures until high in the rev range doe seem to have it's benefits. Very interesting.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Yet Iain has done a number of these conversions, which have covered a fair few hard miles and no issues have shown themselves.
> 
> Not going into the higher torque figures until high in the rev range doe seem to have it's benefits. Very interesting.


I don't think Adams car is your standard 'stage 5' though, my car runs no where near this sort power or torque and neither does Chris' Lichfield stage 5, which ran pretty much identical times to me at marham.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry rob but you're wrong there.

Mine runs 1.5 at the top. "Normal" ones run maybe 1.47. Across the rest of the range, it's the same.

Chris Neeves runs modified stock turbos. Mine are garrett based and have been subject to more development.

Iain has done five of the more recent stage 5 over the last few months with no reported issues, I think mine is the first to go on a dyno, but as I've said previously the dyno is really only for pub talk and tinkering with the map as a tool in a controlled safe environment. Unless I try a vbox, I don't know how the numbers translate to the real world, but that's the next plan when I find somewhere safe.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Guess time will tell, no way Chris runs this level of torque though.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> I can only guess the it is due to a wind chill effect from the fans.


Guess again... lol :chuckle:

Great read and the power is pretty similar to my r33 on V-Power at little under 1.5 bar too, except yours has a bit more torque due to displacement.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

robsm said:


> Guess time will tell, no way Chris runs this level of torque though.


Correct. Slightly different turbos to Adam, my torque is set to about 100ftlbs less, although since marham the mapping has been tweaked and it pulls harder but not 100ftlbs harder. My tune is set just right for me, and 20,000miles numerous track days and abuse with no problems says it all.

Rods and pistons next for me, but that will be another thread...


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

I really pleased you like it Adam and it confirmed what we thought, shame it started raining just as it came off the dyno.

To be clear this was a quick opportunity to get in a few power runs with limited mapping actually on the dyno. The graph is slightly miss leading as normally the boost would be a little higher initially in the rev range which normally gives around 620-630lbft. We also had a slight over boost moment around 5,500rpm with it rising to 1.54bar. This doesn’t happen on the road so the graph would look a little straighter if I spent more timing setting it up on the dyno but that’s not where its driven 

You are right Rob (sorry Adam  ) we have been doing our stage 5 turbo conversions for a number of years and the packages have continued to evolve. Chris’s Stage 5 uses our original IHI VF34 roller bearing turbos and will be around 720-740bhp (circa 1.5bar). We switched over to Garrett based turbos for a number of reasons with most of last year’s conversions actually using a slightly larger version of what Adam has installed as it was decided we just didn’t need the extra capacity. We usually leave our Stage 5s at 750bhp which is more than enough power for most customers :chuckle:

Adam, I hope you get plenty of opportunities to enjoy it before the upgrade bug kick in again. Our GTR ended up at 876bhp (on the slightly larger turbos, Syvecs and our Sport engine) and it poured down all the way home so I didn’t get a chance to floor it once! 

Chris, I have another update for you as well. Will email you in the morning 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh and thank you again to Charlie at Surrey Rolling Road for his time and excellent new strapping system


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Good stuff Adam.

Pop over and take me for a spin sometime...


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

That's insanely powerful. Any idea what effect it's had on 0-60, 0-100 etc?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Not yet.

Looking for a v-box and an appropriate road to find out.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

I hate you


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Not yet.
> 
> Looking for a v-box and an appropriate road to find out.


My guess is you will be at around 5.8 0-100 and 12.0 to 0-150, superbike and veyron territory ! Not sure 0-60 makes much difference as all down to traction and launch.


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

Blade said:


> I hate you



me too:chuckle::chuckle:
well done mate must be awesome when you nail it


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Not yet.
> 
> Looking for a v-box and an appropriate road to find out.


Road harder to find than the v-box !


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Am thinking an airfield or Santa pod.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

*cough* A10 *cough* :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I remember when I was a kid with my first mk2 golf gti 16v, lining up against a friend in his Escort RS2000 4x4 thinking it would be really cool to race him up to 60 mph, to test which of our 8 second machines really had the edge.

That was the A130 between canvey island and the A127. Really showing you my essex routes! Needless to say, I was such a goodie two-shoes that the race never happened but in those days at 1am, we could have stopped in the middle of the road, got out and had a chat and wouldn't have seen another car for hours.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

WOW! Very impresive! Just spent the past few months convincing myself that stage 4 is the end point then I see this:bowdown1:. Have you made many/any upgrades to the gearbox?

The stock GTR is "fast":shy::flame:...then you mod to stage 1,2,3 etc and they are a next level.....but I can't imagine what stage 5+ would be like!?!?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's stupid fast is the answer.

Far from the fastest but enough for me!

Yes I've done the circlips but am not sure I needed to as I don't launch the car, but just in case.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

OK so the stock gearbox (other than circlips) is strong enough then. 

Just stamp on the trottle no LC......how much faster would it get you off the line.....is it worth it as well? I'ave never used LC on my car.

Are you close to Alfie at OTR as I'm sure he has mentioned you/your car to me a few times.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Yep, Alfie is the person who washes my cars. He's not too far from me.

Stamping on the throttle, yes it's much faster but only once it has hooked up and on an uneven road there's a good chance of losing traction.

Is it worth it? Difficult to answer. Yes because it's serious fun but its not good value compared with stage 4 but is great value compared to options from other companies. I think I did it because it was so easy. I'd chased silly numbers before on other cars and the biggest price was the detriment of the car in some way rather than the bill. This time the price is only measured in £. The car feels better in every way and remains as usable as e er. Feels completely factory.

The exhaust does seem to buzz the interior more than stock but it did that at stage 2, it's hasn't changed since going for stage 5.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh wasn't questioning if stage 5 is worth it..... It's always worth it I think!

Was questionsing if using the LC was worth the "extra" gains.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

LC worth the gains if you want to get out of the hole as quickly as possible, LC with BOTL probably even more noticeable over just planting the throttle with aftermarket turbos


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

_shaun_ said:


> Oh wasn't questioning if stage 5 is worth it..... It's always worth it I think!
> 
> Was questionsing if using the LC was worth the "extra" gains.


sorry, got it now - my mistake.


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

Great results guys!
Good to see other tuners pushing the boundaries of what people think are possible on the stock motors, by limiting the torque to a safe level you genuinely can run 770hp with a good map. Nice to see this accepted by the forum these days!


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Very tempted by these turbos, with a rod upgrade and a bit more boost do you think they will crack 800 Bhp or are they looking maxed out at this?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Adam's Wastegate duty was at 64% at 1.5 bar, So a bit more to go 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

So the duty cycle says there's definitely more boost available, only question is will the exhaust scroll and wastegate flow enough for 800bhp without the volumetric efficiency plummeting.

I have a feeling it would, but 800 or 771 is arbitrary.

Changes are planned, but I still want to do the rods for peace of mind.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> only question is will the exhaust housing flow the exhaust scroll and wastegate flow enough for 800bhp without the volumetric efficiency plummeting.


:chuckle:


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

_shaun_ said:


> OK so the stock gearbox (other than circlips) is strong enough then.
> 
> Just stamp on the trottle no LC......how much faster would it get you off the line.....is it worth it as well? I'ave never used LC on my car.
> 
> Are you close to Alfie at OTR as I'm sure he has mentioned you/your car to me a few times.


LC is usually worth 0.3-0.4 in the 0-60 run.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I think stock box is strong enough even without circlips.

If the stock 2011 box can handle the strains of a sub 3 second 0-60, anything subsequent to that is not going to put the same load on it.

Only thing is, repeated launches on higher grip surfaces are going to take their toll. That's why I did circlips for peace of mind.

Even without them, I would still have risked a full bore launch, with the current power and torque output.

I'd really like to try a 0-100 on the v-box to see what it's doing.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> So the duty cycle says there's definitely more boost available, only question is will the exhaust scroll and wastegate flow enough for 800bhp without the volumetric efficiency plummeting.
> 
> I have a feeling it would, but 800 or 771 is arbitrary.
> 
> Changes are planned, but I still want to do the rods for peace of mind.


I like the changes are planned bit :chuckle:, will you also replace the pistons when doing rods


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thats a proper weapon you have made there Adam & Iain. Well done guys :bowdown1: Nearly 800 horses which is double what I`m driving currently 

Gone are the days when 400 was enough and a major goal to achieve ! Incidentally I saw your old car ( Now owned by Tom ) the otherday and he has spent a few quid too making it quicker. Still looks good.

:clap:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Thats a proper weapon you have made there Adam & Iain. Well done guys :bowdown1: Nearly 800 horses which is double what I`m driving currently
> 
> Gone are the days when 400 was enough and a major goal to achieve ! Incidentally I saw your old car ( Now owned by Tom ) the otherday and he has spent a few quid too making it quicker. Still looks good.
> 
> :clap:


How are you getting on with the GT3 Chris? Have you fallen for it yet?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Taff1275 said:


> I like the changes are planned bit :chuckle:, will you also replace the pistons when doing rods


Rods only, definitely not doing pistons.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Rods only, definitely not doing pistons.


Isn't the biggest expense simply opening the whole thing up, I would have thought the pistons wouldn't have added that much to the bill.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's not the money, it's the concept of total strip down, wash, rehone, new rings that need bedding in and choosing forged pistons with correct clearance. Then running in, rattling on cold start, greater blow-by and oil consumption.

Forged pistons make the engine that much less stocklike and I want to retain the oem feel.

You are much more likely to lose that with forged pistons. With proper mapping the pistons are simply not a weak link. The rods might be.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> It's not the money, it's the concept of total strip down, wash, rehone, new rings that need bedding in and choosing forged pistons with correct clearance. Then running in, rattling on cold start, greater blow-by and oil consumption.
> 
> Forged pistons make the engine that much less stocklike and I want to retain the oem feel.
> 
> You are much more likely to lose that with forged pistons. With proper mapping the pistons are simply not a weak link. The rods might be.


Adam, thanks for the reply that makes a lot of sense, just my ignorance requiring the question. Think you are right to want to retain stock feel.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Should point out that the stock pistons not being the weak link is at this power level and in my opinion.

Should also point out that a well specked forged pistons can sound completely stock I terms of rattling, and if you spend proper money on a properly researched and developed engine project from a reputable tuner then my concerns need not be realised. I just don't want to spend that kind of money for the risk it won't be up to my oem standards and to strengthen parts that will enable me to run more power that I don't want!


----------



## Fazza (Aug 29, 2011)

Adam did you go for the circlips too whilst the engine was out?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes I did, and I think the other Dodson upgrades, solenoids etc, maybe some seals or something. Iain said whilst its out I may as well, so I left it to him.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Isn't the biggest expense simply opening the whole thing up, I would have thought the pistons wouldn't have added that much to the bill.


Exactly what I was thinking, but after I read the explanation form Adam it makes sense :thumbsup:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Adam, what are you going to use it for....anything specific like a track car etc? Or just use it as "normal" fast road car...that just happens to have mental power!:bowdown1:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

_shaun_ said:


> Adam, what are you going to use it for....anything specific like a track car etc? Or just use it as "normal" fast road car...that just happens to have mental power!:bowdown1:


Pretty much the latter. I'd love to do track days but I don't seem to have the time.

Today I'll be driving to work in it.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Adam, another question related to replacing the piston rods? Playing on my mind as I consider moving to stage 5 myself.

How expensive is such a job likely to be, I would have thought quite expensive, if it is in the thousands wouldn't it be better to see if a problem occurred as a replacement engine from a crashed car seems to go for around 8k, if the worst ever happened?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You'd have to speak to tuning companies but I'm hoping for £3.5k maybe £3k at a push.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

So going from stage 4 to 5, with VAT and the other upgrades for safety to the transmission and rods is going to be around £16k-£18k roughly ?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No, less than that. More like 14k.

Even then stage 5 doesn't include rods, so more like £10k I think.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds very good, if that 10k includes gearbox work and VAT.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Sounds very good, if that 10k includes gearbox work and VAT.


Yeah, £10k for that power is just a bargain!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Yep, included gearbox.

I got a bit lost as I had some credit with iain, and also did suspension and tyres at the same time.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

so its about 10k from a stage 4?


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

£10k sounds a bit on the cheap side but if that's the cost then a bargain, quite a lot of labour involved for stg 5 with engine & box out plus replace oils, two turbo units, down pipes, intercooler & mapping, excellent price to be honest.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Does sound cheap now I think about it, am sure Iain will clarify.

Bear in mind that I was going from a stage 4, so already had intakes injectors and exhaust.

Stgae 0 to 5 in one go is not going to cost £10k I'm sure of that.


Even if you call it £15k 0-5, to add more than 50% power to a car already with 485, is pretty damn good value I reckon.

Can't think of many other cars where you could achieve that at that price.

Also remember that the gearbox mods are for safety. If you aren't launching it, then you could argue it's at least a few k you don't need to spend.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Just realised that the car has over 500lbft from 3500 rpm to the redline. Not bad!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Just got back from an amazing trip to the Nurburgring and Spa with the team :bowdown1:










We are just updating our prices and website now but below should help explain the various upgrade paths and costs. Obviously everything we do on the higher builds tends to be bespoke to each customers requirements but it should give an idea of the costs.










We are just going through the various engine build prices at the moment as I’m really pleased with our Sport engines performance. We have loads of new products in development including new shaft-less Throttle Bodies and fuel system.



















If you have any questions feel free to call me
Regards

Iain


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Thats great! Nice and transparent... :thumbsup:

Whats a sport engine? 

Where are you guys based?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Er, Iain, love those throttle bodies, but do you remember what happened last time you posted CAD images on a public forum?...


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Er, Iain, love those throttle bodies, but do you remember what happened last time you posted CAD images on a public forum?...


Are you referring to the mythical front splitter?!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Iain, I presume that stage 5 price excludes the circlips, so it might be worth another box with the circlips pricing the options of what can be fitted at the same time.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeap, we are updating all of the prices including the various gearbox options we can offer.

The most popular option is 3x Dodson Circlips, High Temp sump magnets, Solenoid check, new sump gasket, fresh oil and 4 wheel alignment (rear sub-frame is removed) which is £1,495+vat

Regards

Iain


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

SamboGrove said:


> Are you referring to the mythical front splitter?!


Yep, of which a VERY close copy emerged from a Chinese factory a couple of months later... :nervous:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

What Iain needs is some kind of IP lawyer, perhaps someone who specialises in copyright, designs and patent matters yet has specific expertise in relation to the motor industry.

Now where can we find such a person? hmmmm.....


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Adam, if you can think of anyone good let me know 

Graham, Our Sport engine is our complete engine solution for customers looking to go for a forged build and beyond our 750bhp Stage 5. We'll have more detail on this soon but we put initial information about it on our website here: Litchfield - Performance Car Excellence

We are based between Tewkesbury and Cheltenham in Gloucestershire 

Regards

Iain


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Litchfield said:


> Adam, if you can think of anyone good let me know
> 
> Graham, Our Sport engine is our complete engine solution for customers looking to go for a forged build and beyond our 750bhp Stage 5. We'll have more detail on this soon but we put initial information about it on our website here: Litchfield - Performance Car Excellence
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks

Bit far for me, especially when Sly is much closer, but liking the circlip upgrade option you specified.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If you are considering something as major as a Stage 5+ which isn't a drive in drive out type project, travelling 150 miles or so is not a big deal. Ifyou are just talking servicing, I can understand why Sly would be the place to go but for a major performance overhaul unless you are talking Scotland, the distance wouldn't even be a consideration for me.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> If you are considering something as major as a Stage 5+ which isn't a drive in drive out type project, travelling 150 miles or so is not a big deal. Ifyou are just talking servicing, I can understand why Sly would be the place to go but for a major performance overhaul unless you are talking Scotland, the distance wouldn't even be a consideration for me.


Only consider stage 5 in the future, not right now... happy with stage 4, want to get all the other things sorted first - brakes, suspension, gearbox, etc while I get used to stage 4.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Sly (who's a great guy) a partner of Litchfields and can supply all the the Litchfield stuff for you?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Blade said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Sly (who's a great guy) a partner of Litchfields and can supply all the the Litchfield stuff for you?


Yes, but he does not have a demo car with the suspension


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Blade said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Sly (who's a great guy) a partner of Litchfields and can supply all the the Litchfield stuff for you?


Thats my understanding of Sly on both counts !


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

grahamc said:


> Yes, but he does not have a demo car with the suspension


Yes, but Adam is not that far away from you and I'm sure he would show he his car...

I'd also have a thought that for such a large purchase, taking a day out to visit Iain to check his car, then getting the work done by Sly would be a possibility?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

My car went to Iain to have stage 4 and I had not met him...then went back for new suspension...when I finally got round to picking a car up rather than having it delieverd it was a pleasure to meet Iain and look at all the GTR's there in various stages of tune...well worth a trip over...if not he has a lovely delivery man who my missus agreed was also a lovely man!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Henry 145 said:


> My car went to Iain to have stage 4 and I had not met him...then went back for new suspension...when I finally got round to picking a car up rather than having it delieverd it was a pleasure to meet Iain and look at all the GTR's there in various stages of tune...well worth a trip over...if not he has a lovely delivery man who my missus agreed was also a lovely man!


Yeah met his delivery guy at the DN6 event this week. What have you been charged for collection and delivery? We might do a deal seeing as 4 of us in Lightwater all need to visit Iain imminently!
Might be cheaper to hire a car transporter than 4 tanks of fuel... :runaway:


----------

